# Do you think 2009 was more 2000's or early 2010's culturally?



## Rainbowz (May 29, 2017)

Many people debate about whether if 2009 fits in more with the 2000's or the early 2010's culturally. In fact, I've noticed that when people talk about stuff from the early 2010's, they don't just say stuff from the numerical definition 2010-early 2013, they include 2009 in there as well. 2009 is probably one of the most culturally debated years. I can really see both sides of it. For example, hip-hop and R&B were still pretty popular genres at the time and emo and scene were past their peak but still revalvant, but you also had the electropop which still lingered into the early 2010's and didn't completely fade away until sometime in 2013, and Facebook started getting popular, which IMO is a very early 2010's thing. Do you think it leans 2000's or early 2010's culturally?


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

More like 2010s...

Obama was president and Facebook became mainstream. Around '08 & '09, everything from the 2000s was dying and the new stuff coming out at the time was staying for the 2010s.


----------



## Longaotian00 (Mar 13, 2017)

It's about 50/50 imo, although slightly leaning early 2010s. Btw, Electropop didn't linger into the early 2010s, it peaked in the early 2010s.


----------



## 7teen4ever (Oct 26, 2017)

IMO its 60% - 2000s &
40% - 2010s


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

996th post


----------



## California Kid (Dec 5, 2013)

It was more 00s than anything, and I'm just going to leave this quote here. 



> * 90% of the pop charts were still songs that blended in with the rest of the late 2000s. Stuff like "Tik Tok," "Bad Romance," and "Fire Burning" were stark exceptions, not the norm. Even "I Gotta Feeling" is merely sampled from, "Love Is Gone," a David Guetta song released in 2007. Rock songs like "My Life Would Suck Without You," "Waking Up in Vegas," "Love Drunk," "Use Somebody," etc. were still a significant thing.
> * 2010s fashion had virtually no identity yet. You had mostly the dying remnants of emo and scene, not Macklemore cuts or even really nu-males being widespread.
> * Hardly anybody owned an iPhone during that time. It was still Blackberrys and flip phones all the way. Most people did activities on computers, not portable devices.
> * Cinema was still predominantly 2000s. Pixar was still in its golden age, the Harry Potter franchise was still ongoing, the Marvel Cinematic Universe was not yet a definite thing, and no MCU films came out that year anyway. The live-action fantasy reboot craze hadn't arrived yet. Disney had not at the time precisely reached the meat of its Revival era (Bolt, and The Princess and the Frog are cusp films between the post-Renaissance and Disney Revival), and Dreamworks was still the #1 competitor to Disney and Pixar, not Illumination Entertainment.
> ...


And I agree with everything in that statement. I have noticed in these discussions that most people don't mention any or a majority of these things at all. I wonder how do some people forget that the Wii was the most significant thing at that time, or that everyone owned a cell phone rather than an iPhone. Plus, most folks, used a digital camera to take pictures; they had iPods/MP3s to listen to music, and that they additionally still had broadband internet instead of wifi.

Also, the Kardashian clan were not superstars yet despite already having their show by then. Paris Hilton and Tila Tequila were the main stars for fashion and reality TV. Furthermore, the primary OS for Windows was XP considering Microsoft didn't even release Windows 7 until late in the year; only the Wii had a had a remote (which was itself). Social media was still primarily used by high school and college students, and the standard game handhelds were the PSP and Nintendo DS.

I'm honestly surprised how some people have forgotten all these things in the last several years. :shocked:


----------



## Lameroid (Nov 16, 2015)

I was 9-10 in 2008 and 2009. Sure, I wasn’t yet a teen, but it wasn’t before my time in any sense whatsoever. I didn’t “do” much more then than I do now. There’s almost no haziness to my memories of 2007 onwards.

2008 was very ‘00s. Very modern, even if compared to the rest of the “ultramodern” ‘00s decade. But it was ‘00s. People still dressed vaguely ‘00s, did ‘00s activities, and it did still feel ‘00s, just post-core.

2009 on the other hand didn’t feel like the ‘00s, because the economy went really downhill and the new music stars boomed the scenes, but I’d say it was close enough. Rap/hip-hop and emo/scene, though already well past their peak, we’re still fairly big, as was pop punk and the whole rock genre itself. Feature phones were absolute king. Tons of early social network like myspace and other ‘00s websites lasted to or past 2009, although because Facebook and VK became really big and YouTube went HD in 2009 I’d say that’s when the EARLY ‘10s (as opposed to the post-2012 Web 3.0 era) began in the case of Internet. The more I think about it, the more I admit that 2008-09 school year was really the decline of the late ‘00s era rather than the beginning of the ‘10s, because the ‘10s really are defined by what’s happened AFTER the middle of 2009. That’s not to say there wasn’t pseudo-‘10s culture in 2008 and the first half of 2009, there was, but it was still more ‘00s than anything.

I actually used to agree with the “Long Twenty-Tens” theory, but I’m really not sure if I do now. 2008 and 2009 definitely had tons of early ‘10s elements, but at time they seemed very Noughties.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

TwilightPrince16 said:


> More like 2010s...
> 
> Obama was president and Facebook became mainstream. Around '08 & '09, everything from the 2000s was dying and the new stuff coming out at the time was staying for the 2010s.


Facebook became mainstream around 2007. Even before then, Bebo and Myspace were more popular than people make out. 

For me the 2010s were punctuated by smartphones, twitter and music. 2009 still had 00s style R&B and rock ruling the charts for christs sake, and music _downloading_ not _streaming_ was still the most popular form of consuming music.

I've not been a fan of the 2010s, and I distinctly remember having the same attitude to the world in 2009 and it being fine, and then 2010 was a transition year where it hadn't really hit me yet, and 2011 was the first year I got that vague sense of unease because I felt like the world was changing very quickly all of a sudden, which then grew and peaked around 2015, and then by now I've just sort of learnt to accept it.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Obamao + the Great Recession + Facebook = 2010s. 

If you want to speak about fashion: skinny jeans were cool since 2006 and remained popular throughout the 2010s. Look at the trends of 2002 - baggy jeans and bare bellies. In 2009 these were considered totally obsolete.



Tridentus said:


> I've not been a fan of the 2010s, and I distinctly remember having the same attitude to the world in 2009 and it being fine, and then 2010 was a transition year where it hadn't really hit me yet, and 2011 was the first year I got that vague sense of unease because I felt like the world was changing very quickly all of a sudden, which then grew and peaked around 2015, and then by now I've just sort of learnt to accept it.


For me it was in late 2008.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

2008 is when it started to me. With Twilight and all the weird emo hipster music and other media that started coming out.


----------



## prodanny288 (Sep 23, 2017)

Early 2010s, without a question.


----------



## Lameroid (Nov 16, 2015)

By the second half of '09, 2007 was definitely far off. But the first half of '09 was like a fusion of 2007 type stuff and 2011 type stuff.


----------



## Wobotnik04 (Mar 31, 2018)

2010s because that was when everybody switched from analog to digital TV and the Bush era was completely over by January 20,2009 when Obama was inaugurated.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Avatar was the biggest thing in that year. Feels like ancient times.
MCU was not defined yet. Music was mostly Lady Gaga and Black Eyed Peas, with occasional David Guetta and Kesha hits.
Trap and EDM wasn't a thing yet, Kanye was still in his early phase.
It was more 2000s than 2010s.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

2010s for sure. Especially early 2010s. Obama's first year as president, social media gains traction, Electronic pop is everywhere. Tons of early 2010s stuff was already on the horizon by 2009.


----------



## bobbyherrington (Dec 3, 2020)

At this point the culture was already 50-50


----------

